

Online Javascript Shared Blackboard - danielfernandez
http://danielmfernandez.com.ar/post/5249283284/online-javascript-shared-blackboard

======
danielfernandez
As I could not find a good online javascript blackboard solution that was not
developed with Flash or HTML5, I tried to create my own. I share with you my
lines of thought and hope to get some feedback/ideas.

